# Run for your life!!!



## Steve (Oct 20, 2011)

http://runforyourlives.com/

This is the best idea EVER.  

A Zombie Infested 5K Obstacle Course.


> Runners will navigate a series of 12 obstacles throughout a 5K course in an attempt to reach the finish line  all while avoiding zombies. At the end of this adventure race, you get to celebrate survival (or zombie transformation) with live entertainment and music, local celebrities, vendors, food, and of course, beer!



If you're in the Baltimore area, you might not make it, but the rest of the events are scheduled for 2012.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like it would be a blast!


----------



## Steve (Oct 21, 2011)

It really does.  I am very surprised that the response to it on these boards is so lukewarm.

Unless I'm on a tremendous number of ignore lists!  

I'm definitely in for next August in the Seattle/Portland area.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll be signing up when it hits San Diego next year.  Sounds like a blast!  Love that they have an overnight camping option too.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you HAVE to run? Or can you, you know, beat the zombies down? That might make a 5K worthwhile...


----------



## granfire (Oct 22, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Do you HAVE to run? Or can you, you know, beat the zombies down? That might make a 5K worthwhile...



Probably the only way I'd do it.
I do not run!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 22, 2011)

granfire said:


> Probably the only way I'd do it.
> I do not run!


I became a much better fighter so I would never have to run.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't really care much for running, but if the locations expand out towards MN, then I just might have to sign up for the heck of it.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 24, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Do you HAVE to run? Or can you, you know, beat the zombies down? That might make a 5K worthwhile...



I'm guessing they wouldn't let me bring my katana with me... even though many years of watching zombie movies have taught me that destroying the brain is the only way to be sure...


----------



## granfire (Oct 24, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I'm guessing they wouldn't let me bring my katana with me... even though many years of watching zombie movies have taught me that destroying the brain is the only way to be sure...



:lol:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 24, 2011)

Nomad said:


> I'm guessing they wouldn't let me bring my katana with me... even though many years of watching zombie movies have taught me that destroying the brain is the only way to be sure...


See, they are no fun...


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2011)

Big Don said:


> See, they are no fun...


Party pooper.  Party pooper.  Every party has a pooper.  That's why we invited you.  Party pooper.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 24, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Party pooper.  Party pooper.  Every party has a pooper.  That's why we invited you.  Party pooper.


They probably wouldn't allow shotguns either...


----------



## rlobrecht (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks fun.  The closest one to me is about a 3 hour drive. 8-(


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2011)

{spells out the word} R-U-N-N-I-N-G

{sounds out the word}  Ruh-ning ... 

{shakes head as if to clear it} Sounds sort of familiar.  But something that I used to do when I was younger :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and I'm with Nomad too - let me bring a sword along and I'll show you why you don't have to run from zombies; well not if they're in manageable numbers at least ... which is where Don and his shotgun come in.  He can winnow the numbers down and I'll keep them off him whilst he reloads ... simples .


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone done a study yet on the relative effectiveness of vertical vs horizontal cuts when dealing with zombies en masse? :angel:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Has anyone done a study yet on the relative effectiveness of vertical vs horizontal cuts when dealing with zombies en masse? :angel:



I'd probably go for the lopping off arms and legs before getting to the heads if attacked en masse ... wearing a pair of snake-proof chaps and thick above the ankle boots so I don't get bit by those trying to crawl at me... 

I'm awfully surprised at the number of folks HERE who are saying they don't want to do the run... not to be a smart *** but don't most BB tests include a mile or two length run? 
*taunts from a distance* I thought you guys were supposed to be in shape!!... *runs away to avoid getting his *** kicked!* :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Oct 24, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I'd probably go for the lopping off arms and legs before getting to the heads if attacked en masse ... wearing a pair of snake-proof chaps and thick above the ankle boots so I don't get bit by those trying to crawl at me...
> 
> I'm awfully surprised at the number of folks HERE who are saying they don't want to do the run... not to be a smart *** but don't most BB tests include a mile or two length run?
> *taunts from a distance* I thought you guys were supposed to be in shape!!... *runs away to avoid getting his *** kicked!* :uhyeah:



HAHAHAHAHHA

No, I am not in shape, I am recovering from 3 years on the couch and some kind of bug since Christmas....I DO NOT RUN.

And no, I would not have been running for a piece of cloth neither. I hate running.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2011)

granfire said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> No, I am not in shape, I am recovering from 3 years on the couch and some kind of bug since Christmas....I DO NOT RUN.
> 
> And no, I would not have been running for a piece of cloth neither. I hate running.



Then I guess you're Zombie fodder hunny...nice knowing ya!  :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Oct 24, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Then I guess you're Zombie fodder hunny...nice knowing ya!  :uhyeah:



I still got hormones.

^_^


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's funny you mention a sword. I was just watching a zombie movie with the wife and commented that I would have a machete or sword to lop off heads and limbs. She just looked at me as if I'd lost it.

Rule #1 Cardio
Rule #8 Get a kick *** partner (apparantly, I need to work on that one or get my wife trained better LOL)


One of the locations is near my sister.  I think I might have to do that, and get my family involved.


----------



## Nomad (Oct 25, 2011)

That's the problem with guns during the Zombie Apocalypse; they always get you when you have to reload or run out of ammo.  Definitely good to have, but a couple of backups that are just about as effective but don't have the ammunition limitations are always helpful.  Besides, if you're a Walking Dead fan, you know that the sound of the gunshots just attracts more zombies... swords are much quieter.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nomad said:


> That's the problem with guns during the Zombie Apocalypse; they always get you when you have to reload or run out of ammo. Definitely good to have, but a couple of backups that are just about as effective but don't have the ammunition limitations are always helpful. Besides, if you're a Walking Dead fan, you know that the sound of the gunshots just attracts more zombies... swords are much quieter.



Strangely enough, that was what me and the wife were watching and my point exactly! lol


----------



## MaxiMe (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm thinking flame thrower melt the masses 

Seriously it sounds kinda fun.


----------



## Zealot (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the flamethrower would be a bad idea, walking flaming corpses would make pee meet pants faster. I trust my sword its would be the mass attacks that I would worry about. As for firearms, World War Z had it right, use a .22 you can carry a ton of ammo without weighing yourself down and its a quieter firearm. I would go for a more difficult cut and try a horizontal cut through the skull, talk about dulling a blade. Ive thought way too much about this.


----------



## MaxiMe (Oct 25, 2011)

[video]http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/163905-zombies-battle-for-the-server-room?utm_campaign=app_general%3Futm_campaign%3Dlef  tnav_mycomm&amp;utm_medium=app&amp;utm_source=leftnav#ooid  =52N3d3Mjp82QCiN95bdQYK5W4GI6lJgW[/video]

Speaking of Zombies.
OK a stupid add, but the Geeks will get it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks like a great event!


----------

